

Ask HN: Can't find a specific date/time discussion - nekopa

I am trying to find a discussion thread and related blog post that was on HN a while ago about the mistakes programmers make when dealing with dates and times. Searching HN gives too many results, and when I go through them (sorted by date ironically enough) it goes past the time I remember seeing the post.<p>I want to read the post and discussions again as I am writing a web based scheduling matching app, and I was fascinated by how much I don't know about dealing with times and dates, so any other related links would also be appreciated.<p>P.S. leap second, WTF?
======
Peroni
Tried <search string>site:news.ycombinator.com in google?

This was the first result for me using the above:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4128208>

~~~
nekopa
Thanks, I made the mistake of just searching on HN search.

